# What music are you going to catch up with in your collection in 2021?



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Are there any CDs, LPs or downloads etc that you have bought, are in your collection, and you keep meaning to really get to grips with, but haven't so far? 

I really must roll up my sleeves and get on with getting to grips with:


Tubin symphonies - Neemi Jarvi
Prokofiev Symphonies - Neeme Jarvi
Pettersson Symphonies - Christian Linberg
Honegger Symphonies - Fabio Luisi
El-Khoury - Various Orchestral works on Naxos
Berliner Philharmoniker Bruckner 1-9
Nielsen Symphonies - Kuchar
George Benjamin Opera - Written On Skin
James Dillon Opera - Philomena

I've listened to some of these recordings, but not all of them. will also add to my list.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

This is neither poll nor game; it's a discussion thread.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Moved it to the right forum.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Mainly composers starting with an S for my project, but I may jump ahead and finally explore Weinberg (Vainberg) in more detail.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Monteaux - Complete RCA Recordings
Albert Roussel Edition
Gyorgi Ligeti Masterworks


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Working on a massive Mendelssohn set. Then onto the long ignored, and quite large, Anton Rubinstein collection.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Manxfeeder said:


> Monteaux - Complete RCA Recordings
> Albert Roussel Edition
> Gyorgi Ligeti Masterworks


I may need to add Roussel. I recently bought the Naxos releases, listened to them a few times then forgot about them.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

The CPE Bach Collection
Bach Clavier-Ubung III by Suzuki
Haydn Op. 76 by Alban Berg Quartet

And the CDs I am getting or have just gotten:
Dvorak St. Ludmila Oratorio by Slovak Philharmonic
The Creation by the Gabrieli Consort and Players/McCreesh
Elijah Part 2 by St. Martin in the Fields/Sir Neville Marriner
Samuel Sebastian Wesley Anthems by Choir of Clare College Cambridge/Robinson


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Bulldog said:


> This is neither poll nor game; it's a discussion thread.


I hear they're recruiting PEOs in your area, with certain comms & people sklls


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

mbhaub said:


> Working on a massive Mendelssohn set. Then onto the long ignored, and quite large, Anton Rubinstein collection.


Does the Mendelsshon set cover all genres?


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

I guess Kempff's later LvB piano sonata traversal on DG must be added to my list. I've got my ears around the obvious sonatas, but most of them are unlstened to ....


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

I am listening to a lot of quartets, quintets, and piano trios and concertos. Piano hadn't really been my thing early in my deep dive, and solo piano music still isn't, but I've got some nice sets of Mozart (Murray Perahia), Beethoven (Solti/Ashkenazy and Rattle/Uchida), Brahms (Chailly/Friere), & Mendelssohn (Oliver Schnyder) piano concertos that are getting more of my attention. I also have the Beaux Arts Trio sets of the Haydn/Mozart/Beethoven Piano trios.

For quartets and quintets, Schubert has gotten a lot of playtime (Diogenes Quartet), I think his string chamber music is his best work. I will also be digging into Brahms string chamber works (Amadeus Quartet).

So, short answer, chamber stuff and piano concertos.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

HenryPenfold said:


> I hear they're recruiting PEOs in your area, with certain comms & people sklls


Moving to New Mexico?


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Oh, I forgot to mention Feldman's String Quartet No. 2. 

That should take me through about July


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

MatthewWeflen said:


> I am listening to a lot of quartets, quintets, and piano trios and concertos. Piano hadn't really been my thing early in my deep dive, and solo piano music still isn't, but I've got some nice sets of Mozart, Beethoven, Brahms, & Mendelssohn piano concertos that are getting more of my attention. I also have the Beaux Arts Trio sets of Haydn/Mozart/Beethoven.
> 
> For quartets and quintets, Schubert has gotten a lot of playtime, I think his string chamber music is his best work. I will also be digging into Brahms string chamber works.
> 
> So, short answer, chamber stuff and piano concertos.


Good reminder, I have a few Beaux Arts Trio Philips sets, Mozart, Brahms, Schumann, Brahms, Dvorak that I really have only barely listened to. This is getting worrying!


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

MatthewWeflen said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention Feldman's String Quartet No. 2.
> 
> That should take me through about July


July? No exposition repeats?


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

HenryPenfold said:


> Good reminder, I have a few Beaux Arts Trio Philips sets, Mozart, Brahms, Schumann, Brahms, Dvorak that I really have only barely listened to. This is getting worrying!


I have been impressed by both artistic and audio quality with those sets, especially given the vintage. Very engrossing.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

MatthewWeflen said:


> I have been impressed by both artistic and audio quality with those sets, especially given the vintage. Very engrossing.


Exactly my thoughts - especially given the vintage, in both aspects that you say. I'm actually playing the Brahms Trio no.2 as I type (for no reason other than it's the first one I came across in my library).


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

HenryPenfold said:


> Good reminder, I have a few Beaux Arts Trio Philips sets, Mozart, Brahms, Schumann, Brahms, Dvorak that I really have only barely listened to. This is getting worrying!


That reminds me, I have the same problem. And this is embarrassing: I didn't even know I _had_ their Mozart trios.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

HenryPenfold said:


> Does the Mendelsshon set cover all genres?


Yes it does. All the symphonies, string symphonies, quartets, piano quartets, octet, tons of solo piano, song, part songs, the oratorios, two operas, the organ works, sacred music....It's comprehensive if not complete. And a bargain at $70 or so.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Manxfeeder said:


> That reminds me, I have the same problem. And this is embarrassing: I didn't even know I _had_ their Mozart trios.


Lol! :lol:

.....


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

mbhaub said:


> Yes it does. All the symphonies, string symphonies, quartets, piano quartets, octet, tons of solo piano, song, part songs, the oratorios, two operas, the organ works, sacred music....It's comprehensive if not complete. And a bargain at $70 or so.


That's a very good price for all that! Good like with getting through it all!

P.S. I had a craze over M's piano trios a few years back. Bought the Sitkovetsky Trio recordings on Hyperion. Haven't listened to them in a while!!!


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I tend to neglect opera in favour of other forms, so I'm trying to listen to at least 50 this year, one a week. So far, it's been all Verdi and Mozart but Britten is coming up.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

No catch up - hold the onions ... easy on the mayo.

My collection has had for years CDs on music by many a composer whose music I like overall, but whose works my mind has not 'memorized' to the extent that I can distinguish one piece from another. These composers, such as Bernd Aloïs Zimmermann or Cristóbal Halffter, I should revisit more frequently to familiarize myself more with them.

Plus I still need to come to 'grips' with my soundtracks of film scroes by David Raksin.

A few other composers I have _already_ revisited these past weeks without successful connection include Hanns Eisler & George Antheil ... guys whose music I don't think I'll ever grow to love.

I've given up hope on Franco Donatoni - his music comes from a mindset opposite of my own ...


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Too much to mention - first task is to put the brakes on buying, which I will do next month 
I did start today by listening to two downloads I bought last April - well its a start.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

I have several operas I haven't listened to, but I haven't been much in the mood for opera recently which is really disappointing to me. But it's my favorite, so I know I'll be in the mood for it eventually. There are a lot of symphonies in my collection by various composers that I should listen to as well. I try not to force myself to listen to certain music if I'm not in the mood though, so as not to spoil the experience.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

This topic hits my guilty conscience head-on! 

My Mravinsky collection keeps growing faster than I'm able to catch up. I have definitely spent more time hunting down his performances than listening to them. His discography is a minefield full of mis-attributions, and I seemed to have developed a hobby of researching and verifying them. I really should do more real listening instead. :lol:

There are many others… Britten's A Midsummer Night's Dream, Karajan's 1966 live Beethoven cycle, the symphonies of Aulis Sallinen and Allan Pettersson etc. etc. etc. that have been sitting on my selves/harddisks for a long time.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Looking at the 'weekly quartet thread', I'm reminded to add Weinberg's string quartets to my list. I gave the Quartet Danel quite a lot of turntable time a couple of years ago and have only intermittently listened lately. I also have string quartets 7-15 by the Silesian Quartet that I'm even less familiar with than the Danel - I've yet to even once listen to 14 & 15 by the Silesian Q, my most recent purchase.

My aim is to be as familiar with Weinberg's string quartets as I am with DSCH's - I've quite a way to go!


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Saint-Saens...lots of Saint-Saens. Up until recently I've only dealt with the "popular" works: Organ Symphony, Dance Macabre, Baccanale, 1st cello concerto. I'm going to delve into all the concerti, the first two symphonies, and chamber music in hopes of finding some new favorites.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

If only for reasons of parity I could do with spending more time on some of the operas in my collection, but I seem to say that every year.


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

That huge Karl Richter DG box set I bought a couple of weeks ago.


----------

